# spain - medication query



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi
Can anyone answer the following query please.
Is is possible to to get a doctor to give steriod injections to treat inflamatory arthritis? These are normally done in the UK by a Rheumatologist or a GP or nurse specialist under prescription from a Rheumatologist
Thanks


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It won't hurt to ask. There are plenty of private medical clinics where you can probably buy the service. Though you may get it with your EHIC at a medical centre. Ask, plenty of Doctors speak English. Like the UK getting past the receptionist may be the difficult bit.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Back in the nineties, we had a small villa near Campello, the local little private doctor had no problem giving the necessary injections to Jan who suffers from rheumatoid arthritis, she always carried a brief note from her doctor stipulating the medication. he was most critical of the medication by saying Spain had stopped her medication years earlier and that he would send her for a re evaluation if we stopped for 6 months 


tony


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Speak to your GP/Rheumatologist for advice. Maybe they can give you a letter or prescription detailing your medication and any other important info. I think you can get treatment on your EHIC, even for existing conditions.

Try here:_ If you have a specific question regarding access to healthcare in Spain, please email the Healthcare Team on [email protected] or if your enquiry cannot wait, you can call on (+34) 91 714 6300 and dial option 7 to speak to a team member from the Department of Health._ (this number is in Spain)

More info here: http://healthcareinspain.eu - see under Visiting Spain


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Although we were able to register with a doctor when we lived in Spain, she was very reluctant to issue medication on the strength of a British "repeat prescription" note. She was appalled that we did not have a complete written medical history to give her and reluctantly accepted a "Babbelfish" translation once we obtained one from our GP. One of her great sticking points was that it did not carry a doctor's "Official Stamp", as she kept her stamper (something like a John Bull device :wink2:} securely under lock and key in her desk drawer.

Be prepared - Gordon


----------

